

Show HN: Krrnt.com - A live playlist discovery service powered by node.js - superted
http://www.krrnt.com

======
superted
Hi, I just released <http://www.krrnt.com> into the wild. It is very much in
beta, so please be gentle. For instance, IE8 does not work that well ATM.

The idea is to provide a granular live feed of playlists shared on Twitter.
Initially, Spotify playlists are supported. Playlist URI:s are examined and
indexed, making each and every playlist searchable. Technically, node.js and
socket.io is working together to provide the dynamics of the UI and the live
feed.

Any comments are highly appreciated!

